# New delivery. SeaArk BayRunner SPECIAL: $13,488.



## wills marine

*<U>SPECIAL pricing: Boat with Trailer - $13,488.</U>*

*This is a beautiful SeaArk Aluminum boat. LOA 20'1, Beam 95", floor 72". It can be rigged* *with an Evinrude E-TEC 115hp or Yamaha 4 stroke F115TLR. Call for motor and rigging pricing.*

*<U>SeaArk Bayrunner-</U> 72? bottom width with a Fiberglass Console, Windshield & Grabrail, Twin Rear 14 Gallon Livewell, Aft Battery Storage Compartment, 30 Gallon Fuel Tank, Navigation Lights, Vinyl Interior, Trolling Motor Wiring & Bracket, Console Storage, Bow Storage Box, Anchor Locker, and Two Upholstered Fold Down Fishing Seats. .125 Gauge Smooth Floor, Urethane paint. The 3° V-Hull enables the BayRunner to be used in shallow waters. Rigged for BRP controls.
5 YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY ON NEW BOATS
LIFETIME WARRANTY AGAINST HULL PUNCTURE*

*








<U>Magic Tilttrailer</U>.FIVE YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY.
*<U>*
*</U>

*Visit us on the web @ willsmarine.net, email [email protected] or phone 850 432-2383 ask for Mike.*

*SeaArk web site www.seaarkboats.com*


----------

